# Cost of Cheeseburgers by State



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

And here’s a closer look at the average price of a cheeseburger in each state:


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

.. cheeseburgers arEn’t banned in CaliFornia?......thought cow farts were baaad for yer selves.......


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)




----------

